# Saunders-Ryder RBR (Copperbox Show Only) Thread!



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just turned BN on, Mitchell Smith fighting. Barry Jones reckons Moises just won the 2nd round, didn't cacth it. This could be a good test for Smiith


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not a bad little undercard fight this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Ashedward Alright mate :good

Who's on red button on Sky, can't be arsed to go downstairs and change channel :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchell looking very leaky defensively, especially to the uppercut on the inside, no awareness. Clear inexperience understandably but he's doing fine at the minute.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't know Moises battled through cancer. He's a decent journeyman. Skinniest super-featherweight i've ever seen though. Looks terrible.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good fifth round for Smith, classy combinations and upped the workrate. In total control now.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Irish people :-(


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Irish people :-(


Bit harsh. :lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

That arena :happy perfect for boxing

Great little card as well, hope it's a good 'un

Keep and eye on the Liverpool show as well, which is pretty decent looking

Like Saunders to box well and put in a career performance


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Ashedward Alright mate :good
> 
> Who's on red button on Sky, can't be arsed to go downstairs and change channel :lol:


Not bad mate,Smith-Mendy is on at 8 I think and don't think the red button starts till 7.The red but button doesn`t make it easy for flicking unfortunaly


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Bit harsh. :lol:


:lol: :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Moises really put it on Mitchell Smith then, he didn't like it one bit. His defense is horrible.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just noticed the tshirts from the cornermen,nice touch that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

96-95? wtf, terrible scoring.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Cotton Eye Joe is getting stopped here, Walsh will break him up in four or five rounds


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 96-95? wtf, terrible scoring.


Yep way to close,could be a long night of fun and games with the judges tonight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This could be a good one.

I expect more from Walsh-Murray than Gavin-barnes.

John Murray in his corner.
Another name warren will have back soon.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Walsh_Murray coming on now! Walsh stoppage inside 6.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I know it's early but the crowd looks poor


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl wtf is Murray wearing!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Murray must have one of the worst entrances ever.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> I know it's early but the crowd looks poor


a lot of Franks cards have done poor ticket sales recently.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just seen on twitter that Hearn say there will be news on Quiggs fight later on Sky.I wouldn`t be surprised if they put it on at the o2,not great for his fans but only the week after so could be ideal for the fighters


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

who won first round, missed it


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Barry jones is 'supersonic' tonight.

Joe Murray looks well up for this,I just feel he will tire because to win he will need to expend a lot of energy.
Walsh is strong,fit and confident.

Good match.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> who won first round, missed it


gave it to murray but nothing in it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-0 Murray for me now purely on workrate. Walsh hasn't started really.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

2-1 Murray.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Murray looks good but still think Walsh is going to stop him( first post here recently moved over from ESB where it seems there is no one left apart from Billy Nelson)


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Joe Murray performing very well, winning the first three rounds.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Is Paul Smith commentating on skysports


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

would rather stream boxnation than watching that sky card in hd.

since when was woodhouse a credible fighter, constantly losing to journeyman lol no thanks easy win for mathews.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

3-1 Murray


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-1.Murray.This is an imteresting fight


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Is Paul Smith commentating on skysports


I hope not. He's rubbish.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Joe Murray is making this interesting.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

4-1 Murray. Think walsh will wear him down though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe is really showing his amateur pedigree tonight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Walsh team are idiots. 'He's not in your league' Clearly is.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

how did mitchell smith look?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big round for Walsh. 4-2 murray.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> how did mitchell smith look?


Ok, nothing more. His defense is really bad, good learning fight for him thought.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Walsh team are idiots. 'He's not in your league' Clearly is.


I've always thought his brothers and hangers on will cost him one day,constantly blowing smoke up his ass.

I agree about Walsh catching up with him and stopping him.but it's nice to see Murray finally performing.

I remember when he signed with wazza everyone was perplexed,well 2 warm ups later it looks as though he has made a good decision.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> how did mitchell smith look?


A dose of reality which is fine.

He still showed class at times with his offensive work but Moises gave him problems.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> would rather stream boxnation than watching that sky card in hd.
> 
> since when was woodhouse a credible fighter, constantly losing to journeyman lol no thanks easy win for mathews.


I heard the winner fight leon Mckenzie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Turning into a good fight this. Only a matter of time before Murray wilts to the body shots 4-3 Murray.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smart advice from John in the corner...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lads what's happened so far?. I just finished watching the Chelsea game. 

Thanks in advance!. 

Where's Farnell for Murray?. Finished already?..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good fight this. Murray's speed is giving Walsh nightmares. Joe is very awkward and has really good hand speed. Just a shame that he has the power of a wet fart.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Lads what's happened so far?. I just finished watching the Chelsea game.
> 
> Thanks in advance!.
> 
> Where's Farnell for Murray?. Finished already?..


smith beat moises 96-95 - should have been wider
joe murray dominated earlier but walsh is coming back into - pretty even

murray left farnell few months ago.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Walsh can't box with Murray, he HAS to get on the inside.

Very tidy boxing by Murray in the 8th. 5-3 Murray.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Murrey if he can avoid the body shots he could do this


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Has Butler vs Gonzalez happened yet ?

Oh and the BN card absolutely shits on the sky card


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Lads what's happened so far?. I just finished watching the Chelsea game.
> 
> Thanks in advance!.
> 
> Where's Farnell for Murray?. Finished already?..


Walsh winning by two rounds for me, different class when he keeps it at range.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Excellent come back round for Murray.


----------



## norfolkinchance (Jun 9, 2013)

i got it 5 3 murray.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Walsh needs to stay on the inside. best results come from there with the uppercuts and bodyshots.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thought walsh was better than this


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Murray


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Walsh applying the pressure and won the round.

5-4 Murray.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Smog and BA :good. 

Why did he leave Farnell?. Seems like he can't settle..


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Murray has no power, literally none.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

6-4 Murray.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-4 Murray good fight


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

6-4 Murray for me


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 6-4 Murray.


Yup thats how ive got it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Cheers Smog and BA :good.
> 
> Why did he leave Farnell?. Seems like he can't settle..


He's a farmer in Wales now :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tell you what, John is doing very well in the corner. Given Joe some excellent advice.


----------



## norfolkinchance (Jun 9, 2013)

6-4 murray


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

is john training joe?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

John Murray has been class in the corner


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I was well off with my prediction of Murray/Walsh :lol: Fair play to Murray.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

7-4 Murray


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

7-4 Murray.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

7-4 Murray.I hope the judges apprieciate nice long range boxing but I doubt it.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

"Beat the shit out of him just to make sure" :lol: fucking clowns


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Walsh team are classless pieces of shit, just like the Walsh brothers.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's a farmer in Wales now :lol:


:lol: Boy didn't expect that response..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Tell you what, John is doing very well in the corner. Given Joe some excellent advice.


And then you've got "Beat the shit out of him" and "demolish him" from the Walsh corner.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Walsh team are classless pieces of shit, just like the Walsh brothers.


100% agree


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Cracking fight btw


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Walsh team are classless pieces of shit, just like the Walsh brothers.


Too true, the twin is going to get Selybyfied in a few weeks, can't wait


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

115-113 Murray. Can't make a case for Walsh winning but a draw wouldn't be all that bad. Just think Murray's ability won him that.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

115-113 Murray for me


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

7-5 Murray. judges will give it to walsh through


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Great fight, Walsh for me.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Got it a draw personally, both lads boxed very well in spots. Think Walsh may have stolen it that last round though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> Too true, the twin is going to get Selybyfied in a few weeks, can't wait


:deal


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Commentators are terrible.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxnation biased towards Walsh.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Competitive fight but Murray should win on the cards, but judges are unpredictable as we all know. :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

115 - 113 for Murray (114- 114 maybe)


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Draw, Walsh nicked the last round.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Murray by 2. It won'
t be given though.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

The fix is in!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Credit to Joe Murray here, win or lose. I wrote him off, he proved me wrong, amateurish style but he's got talent.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think it is a clear Murray win. A very Close fight in my opinion. Some rounds were very Close. If Walsh wins it is no robbery at all.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Changing score cards takes time....


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Just caught the last two rounds has anyone other than BN got it for Walsh?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WTF 116-112 Walsh? That's a disgrace.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Bullshit, but expected.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

114 - 114 i can accept but not 116-113


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

3 to Walsh is nonsense


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Very harsh on Murrray there. Walsh did land the better shots like. Very good fight, definitely be worth having a rematch.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

4 rounds to Walsh is disgusting.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Wonder if they changed the rounds or just switch the names.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Terrible scoring. :-(


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

shit.By 4 rounds is a joke


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

_four_ to Walsh? fucking hell


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

And there you go. 3 and 4 rounds to Walsh. Can't see that myself.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Had it even.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Joe gave a good fight nice combinations but for Walsh winning by 4 rounds was ridiculous.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Credit to Joe Murray here, win or lose. I wrote him off, he proved me wrong, amateurish style but he's got talent.


Yep,I wrote him off too.He did great tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

wtf callum smith fight has already been on, was meant to be on at 8!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I had it a draw, some really tough rounds to score, 4 rounds to Walsh is ridiculous though there was never more than a round or so in it!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought Callum smith was first fight on the main card but it doesnt even start til 9 grrrrr


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

"I can see how one would have Walsh winning by 4, and one have it a draw. Both are absolutely correct, and really any score is the correct score. 120-108, 115-113 who can really say. I think I speak for all of BN when I say we don't know shit"

~ Wanker BN commentator

I'm paraphrasing of course.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I thought Callum smith was first fight on the main card but it doesnt even start til 9 grrrrr


:eddie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> :eddie


:rofl

Me and that cunt Hearn are done :sad


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

How empty is that arena? Is it even a quarter full?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hearn, best prospect in the world :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Butler is going to waste this fella.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> Me and that cunt Hearn are done :sad


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Butler seriously bro sort your entrance out..


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

I've removed any spoilers.

If you're going to post spoilers put them in


Spoiler



tags.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith's power looks to be really coming on.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I did see on twitter that the Smith fight would be around 8 on the red button and I suppose it was,just know one thought he would do it so early


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Butlers opponent will be shit.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Butler seriously bro sort your entrance out..


And the nickname.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Smith's power looks to be really coming on.


I just hope he doesn't go the way Price has. His power ends up working against him. Gets KOs too quick, doesn't get the rounds in and by the time he's stepped up properly against someone who can stand up to his power we see him come apart.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Spoiler






PaulieMc said:


> I just hope he doesn't go the way Price has. His power ends up working against him. Gets KOs too quick, doesn't get the rounds in and by the time he's stepped up properly against someone who can stand up to his power we see him come apart.


Exactly the guy I was thinking of. Really hope that doesn't happen because I'm loving watching Smith at the moment.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

L.T. Smash said:


> I've removed any spoilers.
> 
> If you're going to post spoilers put them in
> 
> ...





Spoiler



But this is the RBR thread...


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Why are the Sky and Boxnation shows both in the same RBR thread? That's stupid.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> But this is the RBR thread...


Most people won't have seen Smith-Mendy and it will be show on the regular show later. I think it will be better if it isn't spoiled.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Why are the Sky and Boxnation shows both in the same RBR thread? That's stupid.


:deal


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

2 separate RBR's seems like a good idea, I'm taping the sky show


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thought they would sell out the copperbox
its only a 7k arena


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Why are the Sky and Boxnation shows both in the same RBR thread? That's stupid.


This

@Mods


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> thought they would sell out the copperbox
> its only a 7k arena


It's starting to fill up now though. It'l probably be full by the time Chisora comes on.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The fight right now is incredibly underwhelming


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, what have I missed? :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Boring fight. Who's on first on Sky.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Arnie :rofl 

Without fail in the corner he keeps saying bang bang bang, whack whack whack, booom


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fielding/Akrong which will also be boring. Akrong isn't even the teak tough sort.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Urghhhh, Gavin-Barnes will be boring as well...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

We've got Chudinov-Maxwell on next, I think.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> We've got Chudinov-Maxwell on next, I think.


Rawling said Gavin on next iirc.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah Chudinov/Maxwell next up. 

Butler doesn't look that great, we dunno how good Gonzalez is though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Never really rated Butler. He is talented but still inexperienced.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Boooooooo daye haye!¬!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

seriously every event parris has these bullshit wide cards


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Never really rated Butler. He is talented but still inexperienced.


yafai would clown him


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Gonzalez was a tidy little boxer, really good upperbody and head movement, slipped shots very well. He wasn't the type you just blow over so you have to give Butler credit for doing a good professional job on him, great learning experience for him.

And wtf was up with that 120-108 card ? Bullshit right there, Gonzalez won some rounds, i gave him 3.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Fielding/Akrong which will also be boring. *Akrong isn't even the teak tough sort*.


He's only been stopped by decent opponents, one of them a TTG himself. He took a pasting from Rubio & was stopped on his feet, he's nearly teak-tough.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

for an arena that only hold 7,500 it looks really empty


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Chudinov a Wazza fighter? 2nd time he's on one of his cards.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Chudinov's got Comic Book Guy in his corner.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Is Chudinov a Wazza fighter? 2nd time he's on one of his cards.


Didnt he say that he wants to take Boxnation abroad and looks out for foreign fighters to sign?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Both cards have empty seats at mo
But because sky put their mics in the right places u can't really tell


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fielding still fighting bums?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck off with your fielding talk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Left ooooooook


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

im falling asleep here

why is this fight on so far into the card,


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

This is pretty horrible to watch. A stinker at best I reckon


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ogogo needs to sack his barber.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, Copperbox is practically empty.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Hate Ogogo's voice


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Any news on Blackwell??


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Ogogo needs to sack his barber.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barnes is done. Terrible fight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Barnes was a little before my time. How big was the hype behind him?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Barnes was a little before my time. How big was the hype behind him?


Wasn't major but they rated him enough to go onto European title etc but it wasn't like hype for Price etc. He was a skillful lad but tended to switch off and be inactive and just not show that other gear..


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Too slick, too Brummy


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Frankie Gavin Irish?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Barnes was a little before my time. How big was the hype behind him?


It was unjust hype imo, he could do some nice things but overall wasn't that good, he couldn't fight hard when mattered and just lacked all the attributes that separates the step up in class.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Has Gavin got more power than Paulie Malignaggi?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This commentary is astounding. Gavin lands two or three and silence, Barnes lands a cuffing jab and it's "sweet counter from Barnes!"


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Frankie Gavin fight is boring me


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Barnes needs to sack his barber too, shite hair do.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

God British shows are so bloody boring :lol:


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Who's autistic in the Smith family they all have it on their shorts??


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jules said:


> Who's autistic in the Smith family they all have it on their shorts??


Their sister.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

More people at the cooper box now but due to shit sound system atmosphere on TV looks dead


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers Wallet, my nephew has it. It's not a nice thing to deal with nice to see on boxers shorts apart from their sponsors.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

God everytime I switch to the Gavin fight they are hugging eachother.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Gavin needs to be matched so he fights more come forward types


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The atmosphere for Gavin/Barnes is terrible.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

the fight is not competitive


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

My boy really needed to go to bed as the little bugger is only 5 and if his mum knew he was up this late she'd shit the bed. I've had to take it upon myself to miss one of the fights and put him to sleep instead of hoping he crashes out on the sofa. Please remind how shit the gavin fight is as it goes on so I don't feel guilty


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Jamie Moore is hot as :yep


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel like this fight owes me. It's flatter than Keira Knightly.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Worst. Fight. Ever.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Jesus christ i'd hate to see Gavin as a main fight total let down.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This is shit.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Turned it off now

Strange match making, fucking terrible clash of styles


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Why are you all still watching then? :lol: 

Good little scrap on Sky atm :deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Worst matchmaking ever.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck Me, I tuned in at round 8 and I wanted to turn it off by round 10 - terrible fight, its safe to say I'll not be watching the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Worst matchmaking ever.


well he ain't here to defend himself


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> well he ain't here to defend himself


Still shit matchmaking.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Frankie Dulltime.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I tried buy tickets for this show yesterday and thought it was sold out cos i couldn't see anything online. Empty seats galore. My word i'm happy i didn't find any!. Piss poor by looks..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I was planning on going to this too, train times were the only thing that stopped me, quite glad tbh, haven't had a chance to watch but sounds dire, luckily back in time for the main event


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I was planning on going to this too, train times were the only thing that stopped me, quite glad tbh, haven't had a chance to watch but sounds dire, luckily back in time for the main event


Yeah imagine being stuck in Hackney after a piss poor fight like that. Pretty poor so far..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Man BJS and Ryder could start first bell at 5 to 12 :lol:.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok....switching back to this card for delboy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

In for Del Boy, woop woop.

God I love this man


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chisora is in tears. RIP Dean Powell.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Poor Del. Looks to be crying in there, Go get it champ :bbb


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What was the score in Frankie's fight and how did he look?

Except boring as fuck, but that's a given


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

War Delboy


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dereck crying as he jumped in the ring


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tough stuff. I hope he keeps head. Let the tears roll after Delboy that's what Dean would want..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I fucking love Chisora


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

is this kraut any good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, so important he does a good job here, by all means get a bit emosh after the fight but can't afford a slip up here Del

#Worldchamp '14


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> is this kraut any good


No.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

good chizzy uppercuts


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chisora landing some quality uppercuts there. Putting his punches together very well.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

great start for chizzy


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chisora looking very sharp.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Those bodyshots are killing Gerber


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Another good round man, this is the Chisora we want


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chisora's killing him to the body. Won't last much longer this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn Del is looking excellent.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Chisora doing great, if he upped the tempo he could finish it pretty sharpish.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Chisora should win inside the distance.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The atmosphere at Warren shows are dreadful


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

CMOOOOOON!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This Chisora against Fury, that would be a fucking cracking fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He gonna be ready to go soon! :ibutt


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ref better let chisora finish him properly.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

G-$ora a muh'phukkin G


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2 rounds max after that. War Fucking Del Boy. @O59


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I never realised Gerber would fall apart so easily, he looks all but done already.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chisora has still some flaws but he looks pretty good so far


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nob ref warning Dereck for shit, but not warning Borat for holding.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> 2 rounds max after that. War Fucking Del Boy. @*O59*


Holy shit, I completely forgot about tonight. :lol: atsch Thanks for reminding me.

CHISORA! :ibutt


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chisora was hurt and Gerber dindt do shit.:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chisora hurt but gerber does nothing at all. Stuipid.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Worst attempt at finishing that I've ever seen. Wow.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

O59 said:


> Holy shit, I completely forgot about tonight. :lol: atsch Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> CHISORA! :ibutt


:happy Del Boy!!!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

When he's focused and motivated Chisora can be a nice, tidy heavyweight. Not elite, but always fun. Looking fairly sharp so far.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What a punch that was, that shook Del Boy. Any heavyweight catches you like that it'll hurt. If Gerber has one thing going for him it that he does have decent power.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Are they fighting at the library :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Too quick man, should of let him take him out.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

CHAMPION OF EUROPE BABY!!!! :happy :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :hammer arty


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The sound is shit on boxnation 
Even the post fight interviews on sky are excellent quality


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Also excited to see Billy Joe Saunders tonight, he's excellent but doesn't have much pop at all. If he could develop more power he'd be formidable, looked quality against Spike last-time out but was a bit workmanlike at times. I'm excited for him.

Chisora was impressive tonight, showed an improved defense IMO.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Good stuff from Chisora. Decent win. Gerber was tiring.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

A little bit early but I'm getting used to those kind of stoppages in England with exception of the huge shot he got caught with it was a great performance by Chisora and his punches were less wide than usual still not perfect and a little bit sloppy but better


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chisora-Wilder needs to be made, it would really show us where Wilder is at and a win for Del Boy would be massive.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

In shape Chisora vs Fury needs to be made.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Chisora vs Fury 2 seems like a great fight about now. Especially with Haye pulling out. If they can't make that any time soon with the injury/politics then Chisora is the next biggest thing for him in this country.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd love Chisora - Wilder, if Wilder doesn't bang him out in 3 rounds he's truly fucked. I think he might just manage to do it though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury wins again.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Quick stoppage but it was only a matter of time and I'm happy for Del tonight


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Well done Del Boy. Get him in with Fury now, that fight would be even better than Fury vs Haye.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tonight was the lightest Chisora has ever weighed in his career. When he takes the sport seriously he's a very good, solid fighter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Fury wins again.


Agreed.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah Fury might even stop Chisora if they fight again.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I would root for Chisora but Fury has improved jsut as much as he has


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This Chisora would smash the Fury that he fought, but Fury's improved massively since then too, confidently favour Fury.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

In shape chisora v in shape fury = very good fight


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I can't actually call the rematch since they both have improved so much since their first outing. I was there live that night and Chisora was just winging single right hand hayemakers every 1 minute. Shocking performance


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

saunders vs ryder looking like its going to be at 1 smh


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chizz doesn't have a chance against Fury anymore.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember thinking Chisora was a cunt and was desperate for the underdog Fury to win the first fight, shocking how far my opinions have changed on all fronts since then


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

What's the deal with this then? Looks like he's just come off the set of The Only Way is Essex. It's quarter to bloody 12.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeff Thomas fought Boulter didn't he?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

why is this show on so late Saunders fight wont be over till about 1 if it goes 12


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Are we sure BJS v Ryder is actually happening? Maybe they're just going to show undercard fights and hope we forget.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, bjs ryder needs to hurry up! I've only got one can left :-(


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

There's a 10 rounder Buglioni fight after this. ffs.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This BoxNation card is dragging on. It's no wonder the crowd are dead.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

What sort of businessman pays a fortune to win a purse bid, only to put the fight he won on at 1 am?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Are we sure BJS v Ryder is actually happening? Maybe they're just going to show undercard fights and hope we forget.


:lol: get Leather and Beeden back out and hope no-one notices


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Exciting times ahead for Cleverly = Clev-Maccarinelli


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Bright star?
They allready hype this kid up.:lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> This BoxNation card is dragging on. It's no wonder the crowd are dead.


way too many fights

got to now struggle through a buglioni decision fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why do all Warren cards have horrible atmospheres?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl He came into a bit of Jay Zed..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

There's too many fights on this card. 

Frank could have put on two separate cards ffs. 

Gavin/Barnes, Butler, Walsh/Murray plus some prospects somewhere up north. 
Ryder/Saunders, Chisora, Buglioni and the like at the Copperbox.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> There's a 10 rounder Buglioni fight after this. ffs.


Which could very well go ten.

Buglioni was _very_ average last time out. Not too enamored with him at the moment but hopefully he makes up for it with a quick stoppage tonight.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I completely forgot about Buglioni. This timing is crazy


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I thank the Lord i never went to this i really do. Bun that hanging around Hackney at half 1 to get home. Awful timing this..


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Are the Yanks BJS fans or summat, what's gwan?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

O59 said:


> Which could very well go ten.
> 
> Buglioni was _very_ average last time out. Not too enamored with him at the moment but hopefully he makes up for it with a quick stoppage tonight.


Everyone of his performances have been very average. I'm praying for a british stoppage here.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

O59 said:


> Which could very well go ten.
> 
> Buglioni was _very_ average last time out. Not too enamored with him at the moment but hopefully he makes up for it with a quick stoppage tonight.


Buglioni I think IS average. He's just very popular which means he'll get protected. His opponent looks durable on paper as well.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Why the fuck is this show on so late is Warren trying to tap into the American market!!! Morning boxing bets over there??


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why do all Warren cards have horrible atmospheres?


It might be because of the sound and picture quality what makes it worse then it actually is.Switching channels today is like time travel.Boxnation really does need hd


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

What another ten rounder?



CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy's right there's so many fights on this bill and i think they thought some would of ended early and they haven't. They really should of had this on last..


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Czech looks fucking tiny.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Frank Warren
Ryder v Saunders was meant to happen on the 21st of September, it will happen on the 22nd,so,they ain't getting paid #ContractsAreContracts

Off Warren parody account :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Everyone of his performances have been very average. I'm praying for a british stoppage here.


Yep, wouldn't complain at all about a British stoppage here :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Czech looks fucking tiny.


He is fucking tiny.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Buglioni I think IS average. He's just very popular which means he'll get protected. His opponent looks durable on paper as well.


He's nothing special, but he's shown himself to be better than his previous showing I think. Hopefully he just blasts this guy out and we can move on, it's gone twelve already. :-( I like Saunders but I'm not arsed for this.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Buglioni isnt even fighting a SMW. His opponent is a MW.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

He might be a promoters dream but Callum Smith would stop him.His fans should want him in a decent fight soon.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I know we moan at Frank when he doesn't keep his fighters busy, but does he really need this many shitty one sided fights on a night? 

If I wasn't really fucking excited for the main event i'd be in bed already


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He is fucking tiny.


That'd be it, then. :lol:


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't care how good/bad buglioni looks in this fight. I've decided I don't like him. Can't stand those bloody football chanting wanker supporters he's bought along with him.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Right bed, fuck this, I'll record it for tomorrow, what a knob Warren is for this card.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSS get in!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

lost said:


> I don't care how good/bad buglioni looks in this fight. I've decided I don't like him. Can't stand those bloody football chanting wanker supporters he's bought along with him.


Fairplay


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

FFS edwards!!!!!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

VINTAGE British stoppage, and thanks for it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit stoppage but who gives a shit. BRING ON THE MAIN EVENT!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

British stoppage.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ref wants to get home.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

great stoppage


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Edwards is on a role of shit stoppages


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Right, time for Bradley Skeete.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I prayed for a British stoppage, I got it. I should pray more :happy


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank God.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Right, time for Bradley Skeete.


:lol: Imagine that!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was an atrocious stoppage.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I prayed for a British stoppage, I got it. I should pray more :happy


Praying to your can of beer hey


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, anyone picking Ryder here?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Right, time for Bradley Skeete.


:rofl


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Really want Saunders to impress here, i've been hyping the boy for ages and after a few meh performances he needs to step it up tonight, can see Ryder really troubling him thpugh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Praying to your can of beer hey


I'm saving it until the fight starts!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"A large one"?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone here know how Blackwell did?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Right, anyone picking Ryder here?


Yeah. BJS experience could be crucial though considering he's mixed at higher class and has been the distance. Think Ryder will come on strong in the second half and nick it on points.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

20 past 12 and Burdiss is pumped. Brilliant.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Can`t beat a bit of Queen


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Anyone here know how Blackwell did?


From the looks of it on twitter he got robbed. :-( he could do something if he was managed properly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The commentators are going to be so biased toward Saunders, any success and they'll go crazy. Will ignore Ryder's work.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Can Ryder win this? He's nearly a 3-1 underdog.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Pecsaetan said:


> From the looks of it on twitter he got robbed. :-( he could do something if he was managed properly.


oh fuck


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Blackwell is genuinely a very decent little fighter, feel for him.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Been looking forward to this one, think Saunders will just be too sharp for Ryder but it could get abit tasty late on


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The commentators are going to be so biased toward Saunders, any success and they'll go crazy. Will ignore Ryder's work.


Yep,I was just about to post something similer


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This show has flopped at Copperbox sadly.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Can`t beat a bit of Queen


Billy Joe raises you... Drake


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryder has to use his jab, Tends to at times neglect it but he punches hard and has variety and good skills. He has to negate way through the Saunders storm rounds 1-4 and then get in his grill and become the Gorilla. Super strong..

Saunders needs to start well and work Ryder's body where he can because this could go to 12. 

I fancy Ryder to win. Have for a while..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Billy Joe raises you... Drake


:jayz


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Billy Joe raises you... Drake


Who ? I must be getting old


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

They weren't especially biased towards Gavin. I never know what to expect any more, other than that the commentators will pick an arbitrary favourite.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What was the leg spasm move he just did. :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Come on Saunders!!!!!!!!!!

Pumped for this


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> This show has flopped at Copperbox sadly.


It was only a third full at the most. And several hundred have got off before the main event due to the hour. Allegedly really can't promote a card at all. This show should have more than sold out the venue. If this card was hosted by Matchroom it would have done 10,000 no problem because of the fights on the card,


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Where is Bazza? though he was going to this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ryder boxing nicely in the first, more effective landing that jab quite easily.

10-9 Ryder


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Why are the commentators incapable of calling the action as it happens? They focus on one fighter to the exclusion of the other.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

10 - 9 BJS


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

10-9 Saunders for me.

More active


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ryder boxing nicely in the first, more effective landing that jab quite easily.
> 
> 10-9


yeah ryders round for me too


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

1-0 Ryder


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Close first round, this is the first I've seen of Ryder, looks interesting.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

1-1


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

19-19

saunders showing that clear speed advantage


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

BJS is too quick.

20-18


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2-0 BJS


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19 commentary already biased toward bjs


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

2-0 Saunders. Close, competitive rounds but Billy's doing the more eye-catching work.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is great stuff. 1-1


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Saunders edged the first, showed some real quality in the second, looked a step above there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1 Ryder


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

29-28 to BJS

The ref needs to step in and stop them hugging, It could lead to a bleeding cut.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

2-1 Saunders. Good work from Ryder there - nice hard punches inside.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Clear Ryder round, 29-28 Ryder.

Barry Jones thought it was aclose round :lol:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

2-1 Saunders for me.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2-1 BJS


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

2-1 BJS, Ryder took the third.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fancy Ryder here. I think his punches are having effect on BJS.

Love way commentators begrudgingly give the round to Ryder like it hurts them lol.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 Ryder for me. Very close fight.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

3rd was a clear Ryder round 

2-1 BJS


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

commentary is awful


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-1 Ryder


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

2-2 

Commentators are awful.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3 -1 BJS


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

3-1 Saunders. Good, consistent work and boxing. Ryder lands some good shots, but not enough of them.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-2. Saunders has a good workrate but clearly can't hurt Ryder. His power is a concern.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Embarrassing commentary..


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Ryder needs to be more active, 1 punches won't win the judges over and give you the title.

3-1 Saunders


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 ryder


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

3-1 Billy Joe, Ryder not closing the distance well enough that round


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

BJS just has no power and Ryder just going to start pounding him the later rounds when his litttle footwork stops and he has to brawl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Ryder


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 BJS


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

47-46 ryder


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

3-2 BJS. Really impressed with Ryder but he's just not working enough....


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Does Ryder know how to use a jab? He looks dangerous but it's poor stuff from him.

4-1 to BJS


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

3-2 Saunders now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Saunders, Billy Joe at his best when he keeps it at range and moves.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Truly a round of "The Defence was better than the Offence". Ryder round.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

4-1 Saunders. Ryder isn't doing enough.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

John Rawling scorecard pre determined along with Jones. Sad stuff really is..

Ryder lands and it's ''landed there but not enough needs to throw left hand with it. (punch doesn't count because of that)''


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4 - 1 BJS (cuople of swing rds in there)


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

4-1 BJS. Ryder just being outworked


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anybody else impressed by Ryder's head-movement? Very effective slipping and rolling with shots at times. He reminds be a bit of Bute.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

3-3.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

4-2 Saunders. Ryder does better work, puts his punches together.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

3-3


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Good round for Ryder, More pro-active and taking control.

4-2 to BJS


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4 - 2 BJS


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Big round for Ryder that, making Saunders miss alot and pay

4-2 BJS


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

To many voices in Ryder's corner..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 Ryder.There is not much in this


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

4-2 BJS, Ryder looking good but not doing enough at times, BJS doing some very good work but looking vulnerable too


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryder is breathing well. I fancy Ryder to take over here..


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

come on Ryder


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lads get on the Ryder stoppage!. BJS is going..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-2 Ryder I`m enjoying this


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good round for Ryder there. 4-3.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

4-2-1 Ryder. Huge round


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4 -3 BJS


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3 Ryder


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Another big round for Ryder, had Saunders hurt there and was landing consistently

4-3 BJS


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3 Ryder. Jimmy has it right, Ryder is beating him to the jab and it's all downhill from there...


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Huge round for Ryder, He rocked Saunders and a clear win for him; 4-3 to BJS

Just put £30 on Ryder at 5/4 and a £10 on a Ryder KO


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

There panicking badly!. Lost there cool..

Ryder to stop him i really believe he will send BJS sagging onto ropes in 10th and finish him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Ryder, this is excellent.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

5-2-1 Ryder. Saunders legs look gone.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

4-4


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

4-4


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

4-4. Ryder putting the pressure on but conceding the round. As wild as Billy has been he still manages the cleaner punches...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5 -3 BJS


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Closer round that but I edged it to Ryder for the work in the last minute 

4-4 all even going into the 9th


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Saunders just held on to win that round for me

5-3 BJS, he really needs to stop getting lazy thogh


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

5-3 Saunders. Good boxing and combo work, especially with the jab pulls Saunders out from the rut


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is Ryder by KO 10/1 and by points 1/2?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryder looks the more compact, tidy fighter atm.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryder not throwing nearly enough in the ninth. 5-4 BJS.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Dear oh dear these two are so bad..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ryder is fresh but he isnt throwing enough in the last round!

5-3-1 Ryder.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice work from Saunders in that round, he really needed that 

5-4 BJS


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

6 -3 BJS


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Ryder


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

86-85 saunders


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

BJS activity and workrate is going to win him this fight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

4-4-1. Was a little bit distracted however...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

5-4 Ryder


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Missed that round - seems it went to Saunders, so I'll go 6-3 BJS until I rewatch.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another Saunders round, Ryder looks like he's going to lose this, but it's a bit unfair to the lad as he's probably been the better fighter, but just let too many rounds slip by


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just tuned in at round 3. Quality fight right here.

Can anyone give a brief summary of how the Murray v Walsh fight panned out?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

what is ryder waiting for?

5-4-1 ryder


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

BJS walking away with this fight, Ryder needs a KO to win now.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

96-94 saunders


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

7 -3 BJS


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Missed that round - seems it went to Saunders, so I'll go 6-3 BJS until I rewatch.


:lol: Thought you didn't do streams . Missed it as well..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-3 Saunders. Outworked, outboxed, outsmarted. No point having a nicer style and looking tidier if you're getting outhustled.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Just tuned in at round 3. Quality fight right here.
> 
> Can anyone give a brief summary of how the Murray v Walsh fight panned out?


Walsh won by split decision. Murray did the classiest work, but his punches have nothing on them and Walsh was forcing him back and getting of his shots much more frequently. Fair decision.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

5-5 even, looks like Saunders may sweep the last few rounds.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4-1 to the Blow Job Sundae.

Can't help but compare the fights BJS has had in 2013 and the fights Ryder has had. If they swapped opponents in the lead-in Ryder would have won this...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Another Saunders round that, Ryder needs these last two big 

6-4 BJS


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

6-4 Saunders now.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-5 but Ryder has defintly shown he`s on the same level as Saunders.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

6-4 Saunders


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

There scorecards are awful


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Whats the price on a draw:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-5 Billy joe


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

6-4-1 Ryder


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Whats the price on a draw:lol:


Well it was 20-1 after 4, had me some of that :lol


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

McKay said:


> Walsh won by split decision. Murray did the classiest work, but his punches have nothing on them and Walsh was forcing him back and getting of his shots much more frequently. Fair decision.


Sound :cheers. I'm a Murray fan so I'm a bit disappointed. Shit happens.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

105-104 bjs


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryder round for me. Ryder though has let this fight slide..


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

6-5 Saunders.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-4 Saunders. Not much in that last one, but I felt Ryder did the better punching earlier on and throughout, even though Billy landed some nice punches.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

5-5-1. We got ourselves a shootout 'ere...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

7 -4 BJS


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is Ryder punching his head?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

7-4 BJS, good gut check here, also shown he's got decent stamina, punching power again a worry, but think he's done well tonight, Ryder will look back and wonder what could have been imo


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

6-5 Ryder, damn close round, Saunders done too much holding to get that whilst Ryder was happy to punch regardless of the clinch


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Not much in that 11th but I think Ryder nicked it 

6-5 BJS


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

6-5-1 to Ryder. Outfought a tired BJS in the last round...


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Saunders gassed out!


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

6-6. Great last round for Ryder.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Draw's fair for me. Rematch please. Enjoyed it..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-6.I would love it if Ryder gets it but he won`t


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch-Groves
Quigg
Saunders-Ryder II
Crolla-Matthews III

I have spoken...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

7-4-1 Ryder! Deserved winner IMO great performance but theres no way he gets the win on a warren card


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

i got it 6-6


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

MASSIVE round for Ryder the 12th

6-6, draw


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

got it a draw

saunders gassed in the last round


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

7-5 Ryder, would be happy with the reverse to Saunders, really good fight and either guy has a case.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-5 Saunders.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck me that's a close fight. Won't moan either way, both lads fought their hearts out.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Saunders was struggling big time there, 7-5 for me, a few close rounds so wouldn't mind anything as long as it's not by more that a couple of rounds either way.

Fair play to both lads, both will get to at least Euro level imo

Good little scrap


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

7 -5 BJS


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a feeling the judges might give Saunders a lot clearer decision than most us think.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

6-6. Really enjoyable fight.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I have it a draw


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Not letting Bazza in the ring, fucking petty...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Thought you didn't do streams . Missed it as well..


I changed my view somewhat, depending where I am. If I can watch it legit, I do. But I'm not near home tonight.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

114-114 for me


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

115-114
115-113
115-113

Saunders

Rematch!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

115-114
115-113
115-113

bjs.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Damm


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes!
Billy joe has done it

frank warren 1-0 eddie hearn 

hahahahahah


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't complain about them scores.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good fight, would like to see it again


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

the last round was so frustrating to watch, just wanted Ryder to land clean


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

If Matchroom moan about judges :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good scorecards those to be honest. Ryder would have got it though had this fight been on a Matchroom show. Rematch anyone?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes!!!!!! 

Very good cards, good way to end a poor card, onwards and upwards for Saunders, Ryder can come again


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I changed my view somewhat, depending where I am. If I can watch it legit, I do. But I'm not near home tonight.


Fair dues :good.

Gutted for Ryder but let it slip he had Billy Joe and didn't take hold of fight. Maybe lack of development fights paid off in BJS favor who's had them 12 rounders.

Would love a rematch..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i had it a draw

dont mind the decision as i gave ryder the 1st round and could easily of been saunders round or a 10-10


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

3 good scorecards, that's a shocker. 

Ryder will learn loads from that and will be back.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

great fight

had it as a draw but cant moan about the scorecards


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

No way they take the rematch. Ryder was the better man and frankly looked like he has a higher ceiling...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

In a rematch Ryder would win clearly but that's just me.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Yes!
> Billy joe has done it
> 
> frank warren 1-0 eddie hearn
> ...


Small victory in the scheme of things for Wazza mate


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I wouldn't like to see a rematch. Both are almost equal on ability. What's the gain for them guys in a rematch? Move on and fight again when it's worth a few.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

No way will BJS go on a matchroom show.

Judges are corrupt, You not see Beltran?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Get the feeling Ryder will be kicking himself, he had more to give at the end, Saunders had nothing left.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Good scorecards those to be honest. Ryder would have got it though had this fight been on a Matchroom show. Rematch anyone?


My thought exactly, knew Saunders would get it if it were tight, no complaints about the scorecards


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Yes!
> Billy joe has done it
> 
> frank warren 1-0 eddie hearn
> ...


2-0

Liam beat oicheng too.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

BJS mother had a stroke.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

And this little point scoring bullshit is the reason we don't get these fights often, grow up.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> In a rematch Ryder would win clearly but that's just me.


I think so too


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Fair dues :good.
> 
> Gutted for Ryder but let it slip he had Billy Joe and didn't take hold of fight. Maybe lack of development fights paid off in BJS favor who's had them 12 rounders.
> 
> Would love a rematch..


Ryder had 12 rounds to make his case and he couldn't do it. Not too big on immediate rematches to a close but clear fight. I'd give Saunders the credit for coming back into it so strongly after dropping a couple of rounds on the trot. Ryder was being too economical in the early rounds and allowing Saunders to snap off little flurries. Fun fight though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ryder shouldn't be too disappointed with the loss because I feel he's the better fighter. I think he was banking on Saunders tiring a lot more than he did but in the rounds where Ryder really pressed the action, he was the better fighter for me. If there was a rematch, and I doubt there will be, if Ryder applies steady pressure in more of the rounds, he'll win it but he just let too many pass him by tonight. Saunders fought well but I feel Ryder has more potential in the long term. He'll be annoyed at himself because when he gets back in the dressing room, he'll know he had more to give.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Ryder vs Blackwell would be a great fight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie's got a good fighter in Ryder, he better get him some good learning fights. 

Ryder came into this having hardly fought anyone decent.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryder's inactivity at points seemed to me evidence of a guy doing 12 rounds for the first time. He'll be kicking himself but it ain't his fault.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Ryder had 12 rounds to make his case and he couldn't do it. Not too big on immediate rematches to a close but clear fight. I'd give Saunders the credit for coming back into it so strongly after dropping a couple of rounds on the trot. Ryder was being too economical in the early rounds and allowing Saunders to snap off little flurries. Fun fight though.


I'd like to see rematch because it was a enjoyable close fight. I agree he had his chance and TBH i was frustrated at his lack of willingness to throw especially when he had a fighter tiring but that's John's issue he doesn't roll punches off as he should.

BJS not ready for world level but Max Bursak would be good fight for European.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What did warren say at the end of the nterview about liam smith.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Eddie's got a good fighter in Ryder, he better get him some good learning fights.
> 
> *Ryder came into this having hardly fought anyone decent.*


Bang on. Like I said earlier, swap their opponents from the 12 months coming into this fight and Ryder wins.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If anyone can be arsed staying up Tyson Fury's just kicked off on twitter. Calling Haye a shithouse and that he pulled out the fight because he had a shit camp.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

All those shitty Area title fights Matchroom gave us when they could have been building up Ryder and giving him crucial experience. It's a joke.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> All those shitty Area title fights Matchroom gave us when they could have been building up Ryder and giving him crucial experience. It's a joke.


Exactly a bunch of journeymen and O'Kane are no preparation for a guy like Saunders. I thought Ryder won but I told you earlier that BJS experience and Ryders lack of could be crucial, it was.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Middleweight is such a strong division domestically right now. Arguably six fighters at or beyond European level.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I'd like to see rematch because it was a enjoyable close fight. I agree he had his chance and TBH i was frustrated at his lack of willingness to throw especially when he had a fighter tiring but that's John's issue he doesn't roll punches off as he should.
> 
> BJS not ready for world level but Max Bursak would be good fight for European.


Yeah, I think BJS's level is clear at the moment, especially with his stamina being such an issue. Ryder did some lovely work, but I'd want to see him take it to some more guys in the same style as BJS and deal with that mobile style.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Exactly a bunch of journeymen and O'Kane are no preparation for a guy like Saunders. I thought Ryder won but I told you earlier that BJS experience and Ryders lack of could be crucial, it was.


Correct and Eddie deserves some of the blame for that.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I feel for Ryder as you say Ishy them lack of development fights hindered him in latter stages IMO. TBH bar the purse bid war i do wonder how highly they regard the kid. He's a talent and TBH drew on my card and BJS is no fool he's a good fighter. 

I will say it here and now i think this loss will make Ryder the better fighter in 2 years time and he will be operating at better level. I think BJS will somewhere down the line be beaten and his mentality will make him jack it in after a loss. He's not a big MW and no way can he operate well at SMW for me. He's got to knuckle down now!. Talent only takes you so far mate..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> All those shitty Area title fights Matchroom gave us when they could have been building up Ryder and giving him crucial experience. It's a joke.


I agree, the Okane fight was okay but there needed to be another decent 12 round fight before he took on Saunders.Lack of experience was key tonight but like you said Hearn has a good fighter in Ryder moving forward it`s just a shame he has a loss on his record which could of been avoided.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Agree with Mand here that Saunders may have hit his ceiling if he's already struggling at the weight whilst Ryder has a lot of improving to do.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yeah, I think BJS's level is clear at the moment, especially with his stamina being such an issue. Ryder did some lovely work, but I'd want to see him take it to some more guys in the same style as BJS and deal with that mobile style.


Agreed. He cut the ring off well at times but needs more of them movers and shakers to develop him. Promising thing is he showed a good chin, good skills and willingness to bite down when chips were down and lacking the fights at that level it didn't really show. He's got a bright future the lad and i just hope he improves on it.

I do however sense he will walk away from Matchroom and could well end up with Frank. Just a feeling..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I agree, the Okane fight was okay but there needed to be another decent 12 round fight before he took on Saunders.Lack of experience was key tonight but like you said Hearn has a good fighter in Ryder moving forward it`s just a shame he has a loss on his record which could of been avoided.


I really hope Eddie gets him good fights now. He deserves proper backing.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i was quite impressed with ryders defence slipping punches.

saunders workrate got him through though. i had it a draw or saunders by 1 point due to the very close 1st round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed. He cut the ring off well at times but needs more of them movers and shakers to develop him. Promising thing is he showed a good chin, good skills and willingness to bite down when chips were down and lacking the fights at that level it didn't really show. He's got a bright future the lad and i just hope he improves on it.
> 
> *I do however sense he will walk away from Matchroom and could well end up with Frank. Just a feeling*..


Not gonna happen with Tony Sims as his manager mate.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> All those shitty Area title fights Matchroom gave us when they could have been building up Ryder and giving him crucial experience. It's a joke.


I don't think his competition has been that bad for 15 fights though. He could definitely have done with another couple of tests before Saunders but he became mandatory and given how close the fight was, I'm not sure it was the wrong decision to take the bout. Had he been wiped out in 6 rounds or so, I'd be agreeing with you right now, but that was a very close fight, so whilst I'd agree that Ryder could have been better, it's not like the lack of experience really cost him.

Hopefully he gets a more prominent role within Matchroom's stable now though. He seems to have slipped under the radar a bit, which is a shame, so hopefully if he gets put on more cards, we can see Ryder in with a better quality of opposition. I think he's got the potential to be a world level fighter in the future, though he needs better backing. I wouldn't say his career has been poorly guided as he's only had 16 fights now, but it could be better for sure.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not gonna happen with Tony Sims as his manager mate.


Didn't know that but got to be honest if Barry wasn't there then i'd be bitterly disappointed and annoyed. I like Eddie but i think the education of Ochieng and Ryder didn't help them for tonight. Both biding for to long with journeymen and it proved costly more so with Ryder. Ochieng instance on fighting off ropes was his own fault..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Yup looks like Blackwell got robbed theres some rds of his fight on youtube, Burzaks eyes looked marked up


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Didn't know that but got to be honest if Barry wasn't there then i'd be bitterly disappointed and annoyed. I like Eddie but i think the education of Ochieng and Ryder didn't help them for tonight. Both biding for to long with journeymen and it proved costly more so with Ryder. Ochieng instance on fighting off ropes was his own fault..


Barry was there. Apparently security stopped him from getting into the ring :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Blackwell had Burzak down too


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Barry was there. Apparently security stopped him from getting into the ring :lol:


:lol: SMH that's piss poor..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Went to this card, probably most impressed with Walsh and Chisora (happy that he's got what is rightfully his finally!), Gavin wasn't as good as he was against Vassel, and the main event was desperately close, though I do feel that Ryder just needed that bit more experience. He'll win a rematch, about 75% sure of that (was about 60-40 BJS IMV going into this one), even though BJS is a local lad for me. Let's not forget this was a step up for him as well, and it was quietly successful, got the job done. Both are winners from this, they can each take something from this.
Is David Barnes Scandinavian or something, his shorts were the Iceland flag? Could be wrong, may have been the Aland Islands


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shame about Blackwell, maybe a match between one of the lads from today's fight? Not the worst idea in the world, Bursak really ain't that, forget him


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I feel for Ryder as you say Ishy them lack of development fights hindered him in latter stages IMO. TBH bar the purse bid war i do wonder how highly they regard the kid. He's a talent and TBH drew on my card and BJS is no fool he's a good fighter.
> 
> I will say it here and now i think this loss will make Ryder the better fighter in 2 years time and he will be operating at better level. I think BJS will somewhere down the line be beaten and his mentality will make him jack it in after a loss. He's not a big MW and no way can he operate well at SMW for me. He's got to knuckle down now!. Talent only takes you so far mate..


BJS is never a middleweight, not in this era...he says that he can't but he should be operating at 154


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not gonna happen with Tony Sims as his manager mate.


Its got fuck all to do with Sims, he works for the fighter, not the other way round


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Went to this card, probably most impressed with Walsh and Chisora (happy that he's got what is rightfully his finally!), Gavin wasn't as good as he was against Vassel, and the main event was desperately close, though I do feel that Ryder just needed that bit more experience. He'll win a rematch, about 75% sure of that (was about 60-40 BJS IMV going into this one), even though BJS is a local lad for me. Let's not forget this was a step up for him as well, and it was quietly successful, got the job done. Both are winners from this, they can each take something from this.
> Is David Barnes Scandinavian or something, his shorts were the Iceland flag? Could be wrong, may have been the Aland Islands


Impressed with Walsh? i had Walsh losing


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Blackwell fight


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Impressed with Walsh? i had Walsh losing


Ok, I see my opinion was in stark contrast with everyone, must watch again, if I then agree, will change avi to Cotton Eyed Joe himself 
Either way, a bit of a letdown as a bill, that fight was one of the more action-packed ones


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bjs is the better prospect long term esp if he nail his conditioning.
That was the only thing that really let him down as Ryder brought the heat .
I get the feeling tibbs and warren listen to bjs more than him to them 
With his age and fights like this he will only get better


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> 2-0
> 
> Liam beat oicheng too.


ATG avatar! Azumah Nelson rocking a Hublot!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Overall both cards were ok 
Bjs Ryder rescued us from the Gavin fight . I have said before Gavin needs to b matched with 'attacking' fighters and not ur Barnes and witter types.
Del Boy done well , felt for him in there 
Eric the eagle and beefy smith won't he wining world titles any time soon 
And dirty d win in style , good finish , but I'm not sure wood house will be 2 impressed with coldwells celebration 

I
Ain't a big mma fan but that Jon jones fight was pretty good as well


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> Barry was there. Apparently security stopped him from getting into the ring :lol:


You heard Barry Jones laughing when the other commentator mentioned it.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

I liked Ryders work better and if I scored the 2 rounds to BJS that i had down as 10-10's(1 and 8), my card wouldve read 114-114.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Due to the stupid running time I had to leave before the main event, otherwise I wasn't getting home


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> BJS is never a middleweight, not in this era...he says that he can't but he should be operating at 154


I agree he's bloody lazy and he knows it.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> I liked Ryders work better and if I scored the 2 rounds to BJS that i had down as 10-10's(1 and 8), my card wouldve read 114-114.


That would be the worst card ever, you're such a casual and need to learn how to score fights.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Had it a draw myself. Oh well:lol:

Don't think Saunders is all that to be honest.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> Due to the stupid running time I had to leave before the main event, otherwise I wasn't getting home


Gutted for you mate. I thanked the lord last night i never went i would of been stranded!. Utter joke for a fight to be on at that time. That's really bad that you had to leave before the main event you wanted to see. I think they owe everyone a apology. The Bugiloni fight should of been on last...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

That was brilliant timing as far as I was concerned. Good to see Frank taking into account the US audience.:happy

I couldn't believe that BJS v Ryder kick off time!


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Gutted for you mate. I thanked the lord last night i never went i would of been stranded!. Utter joke for a fight to be on at that time. That's really bad that you had to leave before the main event you wanted to see. I think they owe everyone a apology. The Bugiloni fight should of been on last...


And the Kean fight could have been the walkout bout, he had a big group of fans there who would have stayed anyway, I missed the last round of that fight, plus the Buglioni one

Put me off going to these things


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> And the Kean fight could have been the walkout bout, he had a big group of fans there who would have stayed anyway, I missed the last round of that fight, plus the Buglioni one
> 
> Put me off going to these things


Yep that makes sense they would of had there fans there as you say. I agree i've got my tickets for the O2 next month. Going with a few pals and it's south of the river so i'm over my side but i wouldn't of fancied the walk around Hackney for a cab into Central London last night.

Matchroom shows are a bit like that but last night took the major piss..


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Yep that makes sense they would of had there fans there as you say. I agree i've got my tickets for the O2 next month. Going with a few pals and it's south of the river so i'm over my side but i wouldn't of fancied the walk around Hackney for a cab into Central London last night.
> 
> Matchroom shows are a bit like that but last night took the major piss..


Someone tweeted Eddie this morning about the O2 card and he stated it would all be sorted by midnight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> Someone tweeted Eddie this morning about the O2 card and he stated it would all be sorted by midnight


Lovely jubbly will take that! :happy.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just watching this card back on sky+. Ridiculous scheduling. 6.5 hrs later and the main event is just ringwalking. Arena looks virtually empty. 

MC : " THIS IS THE MAIN EVENT , ARE YOU READY??"

No mate, everyones had to go home..


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Just watching this card back on sky+. Ridiculous scheduling. 6.5 hrs later and the main event is just ringwalking. Arena looks virtually empty.
> 
> MC : " THIS IS THE MAIN EVENT , ARE YOU READY??"
> 
> No mate, everyones had to go home..


This is an example of why Frank's bullish attitude has people on this forum hating him, sod the paying fans as long as he gets to showcase his crap.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd say the venue was a third empty all night, people were moving all round the arena nabbing better seats that were never filled

And what is with the women dressed like tupenny ha'penny prostitutes tottering around the place on high heels? loads of 'em just walking backwards and forwards not watching any of the boxing


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> I'd say the venue was a third empty all night, people were moving all round the arena nabbing better seats that were never filled
> 
> And what is with the women dressed like tupenny ha'penny prostitutes tottering around the place on high heels? loads of 'em just walking backwards and forwards not watching any of the boxing


a card like that should be able to fill 7000. shame really but the scheduling was nuts. i fell asleep before the main event.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

raymann said:


> a card like that should be able to fill 7000. shame really but the scheduling was nuts. i fell asleep before the main event.


I was nudged awake by my old man mid way through the Gavin bout


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

The running order was on here in the days leading up to Saturday werent they?

I thought it was common knowledge that the main event wouldnt be before 12.30.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

A lot of people left after their 'fighters' finished.

We was by Skeete's lot and a lot of them left before the end. Same with Mitchell Smith's people (some of whom told us they wouldnt be there later than 8pm)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> The running order was on here in the days leading up to Saturday werent they?
> 
> I thought it was common knowledge that the main event wouldnt be before 12.30.


Yes, Ishy posted it IIRC.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

mjhealy said:


> A lot of people left after their 'fighters' finished.
> 
> We was by Skeete's lot and a lot of them left before the end. Same with Mitchell Smith's people (some of whom told us they wouldnt be there later than 8pm)


madness. how much was a ticket?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

mjhealy said:


> A lot of people left after their 'fighters' finished.
> 
> We was by Skeete's lot and a lot of them left before the end. Same with Mitchell Smith's people (some of whom told us they wouldnt be there later than 8pm)


Which is why Buglioni and Kean were kept til last.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> I'd say the venue was a third empty all night, people were moving all round the arena nabbing better seats that were never filled
> 
> And what is with the women dressed like tupenny ha'penny prostitutes tottering around the place on high heels? loads of 'em just walking backwards and forwards not watching any of the boxing


Same thing when I saw Cleverly fight, I think a lot of people are wary of buying tickets to Franks shows.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> madness. how much was a ticket?


£40.00


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

to answer the question about women from @Jack Dempsey

women often go to boxing because they are dragged along by their partners / paying customers / work colleagues etc... - in Scotland I know for a fact that the majority of these women get themselves all dressed up as usually the boxing is just a small part of a bigger night out. i.e. clubbing, poker nights, casinos, dinners, movies, sex meetups, wife swaps or whatever else they get upto when the boxing has finished.

in terms of these women not showing an interest in the sport of boxing - most women despise boxing - most women despise fighting in general - but they go to the boxing anyhow because their male partners are interested in the sport and has 9 times out of 10 promised them that if they go to the boxing with them then they'll be treated to a night out based around their activity interests... (see list above).

some of the women ARE actually just high class escorts and really only at the boxing to ensure they get their money from the blokes who pay for such services.

nothing wrong at all with a woman trying to look nice and pretty though. don't moan about it just sit back and admire the views, smile, flirt and even drool at them. it's all part of "their" game when at these boxing events. although be careful there is a small percentage of them who actually LOVE boxing!


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

davez said:


> to answer the question about women from @Jack Dempsey
> 
> women often go to boxing because they are dragged along by their partners / paying customers / work colleagues etc... - in Scotland I know for a fact that the majority of these women get themselves all dressed up as usually the boxing is just a small part of a bigger night out. i.e. clubbing, poker nights, casinos, dinners, movies, sex meetups, wife swaps or whatever else they get upto when the boxing has finished.
> 
> ...


:lol: Thanks for the thorough reply


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Why are the commentators incapable of calling the action as it happens? They focus on one fighter to the exclusion of the other.


reading back this RBR every other round you are complaining about commentary. just put it on mute thats what i do!


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

It went on too long! Nightmare leaving at 130 in morning never again I will go to copperbox!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

I had the fight 7-5 to Ryder but it could have legit been 8-4 either way. I think in the long run Ryder is the better prospect especially if he can get down to Light Middle where i think he would be more effective. That was his first 12 rounder and he has only been a pro for 3 years.

BJS will not make it to genuine world level without a dramatic change in his lifestyle.

Copperbox looked empty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

icemax said:


> BJS is never a middleweight, not in this era...he says that he can't but he should be operating at 154


The talk is he struggled to make 160 and will move up to 168 after he wins the lonsdale. he suffers from the same problem as Frankie Gavin & Kevin Mitchell in that the mistakes they made in there teens and early 20s with lifestyle mean they physically cannot get down to the lower weight they should be at despite it being there natural boxing weight.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ryder ain't the better prospect

BJS just needs a s&c coach 

Look at Brandon rios since with ariza he is looking a lot different

Just depends if BJS and Gavin are willing to put the reAl work in


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I had the fight 7-5 to Ryder but it could have legit been 8-4 either way. I think in the long run Ryder is the better prospect especially if he can get down to Light Middle where i think he would be more effective. That was his first 12 rounder and he has only been a pro for 3 years.
> 
> BJS will not make it to genuine world level without a dramatic change in his lifestyle.
> 
> Copperbox looked empty.


There was around 4.5k tops at end one point by the end around 1500 went on far too long. So glad Bugolini fight was stopped if that went distance it be gone 2am


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Ryder ain't the better prospect
> 
> BJS just needs a s&c coach
> 
> ...


you cannot do 10 years work in 10 weeks. the damage has been done.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

It's genetics 
Both Gavin and BJS have shite strength and conditioning and their bodies look shit with not slot of muscle 

Look at hatton when he put in the work he looked great


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> It's genetics
> Both Gavin and BJS have shite strength and conditioning and their bodies look shit with not slot of muscle
> 
> Look at hatton when he put in the work he looked great


Hatton only started living the way he lived in his mid 20s. Its in your groth years when you damag your body. Hatton was also a freak of nature and he still suffered from weight loss in the long run his career at the top could have been 3-4 years longer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

@Berlinier your avator for the rest of the week should be of Winston Churchill.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Ryder ain't the better prospect
> 
> BJS just needs a s&c coach
> 
> ...


Even with a better S&C coach, he still has issues defensively, I don't think he takes a great shot, he has very little power and Ryder outboxed him at times. Ryder's issues seem be when he's counter punching, the transitions from attack and defence and the thing which cost him against Saunders was his gameplan, which can easily be fixed. He's got a good defence, puts his punches together well and is a lot more solid than Saunders.

Personally, I had the fight a draw but I think the fighter with the most potential is obvious. It's Ryder all day for me.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

.







Saunders fought with a bad Hand since round three Looks pretty bad.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Frankie also said he went to the hospital with a bad tooth yesterday (which he mentioned post fight) and they've only just let him out. He actually had a fractured jaw.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> Frankie also said he went to the hospital with a bad tooth yesterday (which he mentioned post fight) and they've only just let him out. He actually had a fractured jaw.


Damn pretty hard night for Saunders.. any News on his Hand? Nothing serious I hope?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Damn pretty hard night for Saunders.. any News on his Hand? Nothing serious I hope?


I mean Frankie with the jaw mate, not BJS.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hand looks fooked there
I know they are both supposed to out again in December


----------

